# what week in october



## Blackfoot777 (Sep 10, 2013)

We are traveling to ND next month and going up to Bottineau, ND. Just wanted to see what week is the best time to go for ducks and geese. We are freelancing for about seven days, and just wanted to see how long would it take to get on some birds. If it takes 3 days scouting that would give us 4 days hunting. Do you think we can locate birds in one day scouting. That would definitely give us a lot more time to hunt. Thank you very much for reading this, just looking for the best timeline I guess.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

An impossible Q to answer, there is no crystle ball in waterfowling, might take you a day might take you all week to locate a huntable number of birds.....Good luck and have fun


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It all depends on the weather. October is so unpredictable. Some years you are hunting in t shirts and other years you have a parka on and there is 6 inches of snow.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

You can usually find huntable #'s in a day of scouting. opener 2 yrs ago we found a small feed maybe 50 ducks and 50 geese. hunted it the next morning shot 13 ducks and 5 geese nothing spectacular but its hunting not shooting. Depends if your expectations are to pile em up. Weather will play a big role on the hunting too.

Take last year for instance, NR opener 80 degrees for the first 4 days shot a good # of ducks....Wednesday rolls around blowin 40 NW wind and 8 inches of snow falls in Eastern part of the state. Incredible hunting that Thursday Friday.


----------



## Blackfoot777 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok thanks for info. Appreciate it very much.


----------

